# Photo Contest



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here we go boys and girls time to start voting for your favorite pic. Good luck to all the entries.

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7









#8









#9


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

#10









#11









#12









#13


#14


#15









#16


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow some really great shots! Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I like #10 the best... I may be a little biased though!  Goodluck everyone. Some amazing pics for sure¡!¡!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I've got to give it to fenster58 with #14 well done!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hard to choose just one. 14 is pretty awesome, but I went with #6 . Love the layout and the wood looks so great in there. I bet a red tiger lotus would look pretty awesome in there, but great job regardless. These are all some really great tank shots. Great job everybody & good luck!

Bump for some more votes


----------



## Kambell (Mar 30, 2011)

Great looking tanks everybody!!!  I'm kinda partial to #14 myself but you all have some beautiful tanks, and fish to match! I can't wait till I'm happy enough with my own tanks to participate. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

6 is my fav.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

hard to pick, good job everybody


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

i guess its a given your not suposed to vote for yourself?lol it was tough between 6 and 14. after seeing howmany votes 14 got im glad i picked 6 lol.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

actually...I think you could have voted for yourself lol it does say "Which one do you like the most!?!" I voted for my own in the last photo contest, good thing I did as I think it was the only vote I got bwahahahaha :bigsmile:
I really like your set-up too, good luck!


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

hahaha damn i should have voted for myself then! lol, but thanks for the compliment. i reecently pruned alot of those plants. i need some new plants.


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

=D everyones tank looks awesome. good luck to all


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

LikeItLow said:


> i guess its a given your not suposed to vote for yourself?lol it was tough between 6 and 14. after seeing howmany votes 14 got im glad i picked 6 lol.


I totally voted for myself!  Wasn't sure if I would get a vote any other way...


----------



## Sushifreak (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh Wow! It is almost impossible for me to vote for a "best" one because each tank offered something interesting and unique. I _did_ finally choose #14 because I'm drawn to monochromatic schemes and this one is done to perfection. But thank you to everyone who shared their tanks. I got some great ideas for my own.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Wow what a beautiful African cichlid tank. #16. I vote for your tank.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> I totally voted for myself!  Wasn't sure if I would get a vote any other way...


LOL. I'd have no problem voting for myself if I truly believed it was the nicest tank/pic. But alas.... 

Several great tanks for sure, but my vote went to #6. Stunning tank IMHO.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gonna give this another week or so then we will announce the winner!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, number six is pretty awesome. Think I'll be voting for that one


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i picked 6 aswell, i love how it looks like its actually trees in the tanks as opposed to manzanita. 14 was exceptionally done aswell. Im always biased towards the planted tanks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thought I'd bump this up ...I think it's still going as I have seen no winners announced yet lol


----------

